# Chicken First Aid Kit Recommendations



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello, I'm pretty new to chickens but I've been trying to learn all I can. I've seen lots of posts about sick chickens. I'd like to think I'd be ready to handle any problems that arise, so my question is, what first aid/medical supplies do you suggest I have on hand for any future emergencies/sicknesses? I have 4-10/11ish week olds and 4-3ish week olds. Pictures just because they're cute  .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I kept around was really mostly the same stuff I kept around for humans. Bandages, antibiotic ointment, betadine, aspirin. 

Additionally I had contact lens saline for sensitive eyes, vet wrap, eye ointment, syringes without needles for dosing. 

I didn't keep other drugs around just because the drugs need to fit the problem.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I also keep some blu-kote around, and I prefer the liquid not the spray. More controlled. 
Everything Robin mentioned; nail clippers, small scissors that sort of thing are good to have handy. I also keep liquid silver around but that’s a personal choice, too. Umm. Have a way to give them a bath/wash them. If you need Bins/buckets/spray nozzle or just whatever, make sure that’s an option, with an appropriate shampoo. 
Perhaps something for treating mites- I won’t recommend anything specific here, but it’s nice to have around and won’t go bad too quick, mostly. 
Nutri-Drench 
Electrolytes (also easy to keep around but use sparingly) 
Ummm- that’s all I can think of that’s pretty general and will keep easily right now. 

Good luck and good question. Pretty birds!


----------

